# Unplanned pregnancy & it's twins - how to announce?



## 77Tulips

As the title says we didn't plan to get pregnant, we had told everyone we were done.
Anyway now it looks like we are having twins and I'm a little embarrassed to tell people. We have three boys and I already get told all the time wow 3 boys you must be busy!
Any tips or ideas?


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

wow congratulations for the double blessing... :baby::baby:


----------



## Sushai

^^^ exactly what she said. Massive congrats to you. Children are a blessing and you have nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## Porcelain

Congrats!
I'd announce it or address the 'I thought you were dones?' in a light-hearted manner such as 'we couldn't help ourselves; we liked the first one so much we thought we'd have two more!'. Nothing to be embarrassed about :)


----------



## Mea

Congratulations what a wonderful family!! I'm sure everyone will be over the moon for you, maybe you should surprise everyone on Christmas Day what a great present!


----------



## lizziedripping

Meh! I always have this problem honey and it really irritates me! I have 4 and last year became pregnant again - miscarried. When I told close family their reaction astonished me - I was treated like an embarrassment. It isn't the norm to have more than 2 kids these days so people always feel duty bound to comment if you step outside what is deemed acceptable. We pay for our own kids, don't ask for outside help and so I can't see what business it is of anyone else how many we choose to have. Don't even get me started on the looks I get when I go out with all 4 - grrrr!

I totally understand how you feel, but tbh it really is nothing to do with anyone else sweetie. Announce it proudly, twins are remarkable (as are children in general for that matter) and you'll never do anything more wonderful. Don't feel ashamed, you are doing nothing wrong lovely :hugs:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I don't see any reason to be embarrassed, no matter how many children you've already had. Twins are proper cool! People look at us in amazement and admiration. And I don't know about other twin mums but personally, I hold my head up high and think yeah! i made these! I feel nothing but proud both of them and my ability to raise them as well as their older brother.


----------



## Wind

I know it's hard, but try to push the embarrassment aside. I agree that Christmas would be a great time to make the announcement. Whatever you do, don't let anyone sense any level of embarrassment from you. I would wait until you get the, "I thought you were done" comment and then reply, "Well I thought so too but then I decided I wanted to try twins." :haha: Then just stand back and watch the reactions. The people who support you with love and acceptance are the ones you should let in your circle when they are born. Believe me, when they arrive everyone will come out of the woodwork wanting to fuss over them.:hugs:


----------



## jackie2012

i felt the same way i had three boys already and mine was a surprise also and i dreaded the reaction i was going to get i didn't find out i was having twins until 20 weeks so when i announced it i had thought i was only having one. when people would say oh i thought you were done having kids i would reply back i changed my mind and decided i wanted to try for a football team instead and than added how excited and happy i was. and i got the your going to be busy and i would say i am already busy so i guess i won't have to get used to that. the one i got asked the most was if i planned it. i would just say no it was a wonderful surprise i didn't even know i wanted until it happened. It was a lot of the same question over and over so i had wished i had told everyone at once instead of individually. then when i found out i was having twins i just put my US pics up on facebook so it cut down on the repetitiveness of questions and when i seen people in person i mostly just got congratulations and the usual twin questions. 
For me once i started telling people that feeling of embarrassment went away pretty quick and i took on the attitude of i am happy and content with this so if anyone else has a problem with it it's their problem. 

lizzy your comment about paying for your kids made me want to go off on a rant lol i actually had a stranger make the comment to me one day when i was out with all 5 of my kids about how the world was already overpopulated and it was because of people like me and how it was people like him who had to pay for it. I was floored that someone would make such a rude comment to me let alone something like that while waiting in line to cash a government cheque. Needless to say i went up one side of him and down the other and at the end of it i said i'm fairly certain the x amount of taxes i just paid this year covers the government cheques your cashing for next few years and then some, so if i were you id be thanking my overpopulating family for paying for people like you. i think that will be the last time he makes a rude comment to a sleep deprived mother of 5. The nerve of some people.


----------



## PammyJ

We tried this spring, after a lot of thought, to have one more baby, and boom, on the first try got pregnant...with TWINS...I can't lie...I was not a happy camper...what a shock. Don't be embarrased, let people think what they will...we are lucky to get pregnant so easily, and abundantly! I'm sure you'll find a cute way to announce it, and when you do, would love to hear!!


----------



## 77Tulips

Thanks all, your comments really help :) I will be back later, running out the door to get two kids to school.


----------

